# Guess - Luck's new favorite veggie



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Luck loves most veggies, but not many fruits. He loves carrots, potatoes, peppers (even hotter ones), etc. I cook a lot of Thai food and he loves the spicier dishes, especially the chilis. But today, I went out to the garden and brought something in. I am sitting there and eating it and he is begging for some. I told him he would not like it, but boy did he go crazy for it, begging for more. And the winner is radishes. So I looked it up and they are actually are good for them in small amounts. (like everything else, moderation is important.

Can Dogs Eat Radishes? | Dog Care - The Daily Puppy


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Radishes! I will try that with mine. My two like sugar snap peas, apple, blueberries, and the big surprise with them is broccoli stalks. That's about it for them.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You might want to try sweet red pepper - it has a lot of vitamins and Luck loves the taste,


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> You might want to try sweet red pepper - it has a lot of vitamins and Luck loves the taste,


In the past, I tried red radishes with Snowball ... and he wasn't interested in them. So, I will try again since it's been a while. 

Question Walter ... do white and red radishes taste the same? 

Walter had asked me if Snowball liked red peppers. I had tried them some time back to give him a little piece of green pepper ... but, not the red. Snowball was not interested with the green pepper. However ...

I tried again with a red pepper after Walter suggested trying it with Snowball. Snowball was not interested in trying a small piece of the pepper uncooked. Then I decided to boiled some red pepper pieces in with his home cooked diet ... and, voila' ... he loves it that way!

The great news is that red peppers are very low in regard to causing oxalate stones in dogs. I just dice the red pepper into tiny pieces and add it in with his other veggies and chicken or beef. The red pepper helps make a colorful meal for my sweetie pie! Here is a picture of last night's dinner. Boiled chicken breast, cauliflower, broccoli, yellow squash, zucchini, and red pepper. Yum! Yum!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie,

They look so artistic - lucky Snowball to have such a mommy.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Aviannah was not interested in the radish but I am going to try sweet red pepper!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler won't eat any but my foster, Sophie, will eat anything not nailed down. And I'm sure if it was nailed down she'd find a hammer with a claw!! It's so much fun giving her blueberries, strawberries. carrots, celery, etc. and watching her :chili: for them. Tyler will eat veggies but only if steamed and in his meal. I'm sure little miss Swiffer would love red pepper and probably radishes. I'm really enjoying having a dog eat with gusto, even if it's only temporary. And Marie...great presentation. Snowball must think he's at a fine dining restaurant every night!:thumbsup:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> In the past, I tried red radishes with Snowball ... and he wasn't interested in them. So, I will try again since it's been a while.
> 
> Question Walter ... do white and red radishes taste the same?
> 
> ...


Wow! Those look yummy! How many do you feed at a time?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Ours love water mellon, bananas, blue berries , carrots ,strawberries sweet potato ,apples and mushrooms...
Always surprising what they like.. Lol


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

White radishes that I grow are daikon, a japanese radish used to make pickled radish called oshinko. They are a bit sweeter then the red.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I never would have guessed radishes. But it's good he likes his veggies. 

And Snowball, your supper looks better than mine! boy are you lucky to have such a good mommy.


----------

